# A couple of interesting interviews



## dhukka (19 September 2007)

Bloomberg interviews with Jim Rogers and Marc Faber

Regardless of whether you agree with their views you have to admire these guys for their straight shooting. They both believe the Fed should be raising interest rates and that to cut rates will be a mistake and they back up thier views with cogent arguments. 

Jim Rogers is especially entertaining in his criticism of Greenspan and as he puts  it "the clowns in Washington"  

If anyone knows how to link directly to individual Bloomberg videos please let me know.


----------



## wayneL (19 September 2007)

dhukka said:


> Bloomberg interviews with Jim Rogers and Marc Faber
> 
> Regardless of whether you agree with their views you have to admire these guys for their straight shooting. They both believe the Fed should be raising interest rates and that to cut rates will be a mistake and they back up thier views with cogent arguments.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links Dhukka,

I just wish you didn't need a 50,000,000 kps connection to get their videos to stream properly. Mine is a lousy 1,500  (supposedly)


----------

